# offer made for job in Riyadh



## ReaverCaine (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello all,
I have been looking at the forum for the last 2 months, due to the possibility of employment in Riyadh, and feel that you people are the ones to ask 
i know this question has probably been done to death, but i am after some advice RE a job offer. i have been offered a position in Riyadh as a Clerk of Works (says Construction Manager on contract!?) for a large regional/multinational interior fit out contractor.
The offer is :-
initial one year contract, with option to extend
Grade 10 position?(any ideas?)
30000 SR a month(paid according to Gregorian calendar)
Accomodation provided by Company
Transportation provided by Company
Medical provided (need to clarify details)
30 days vacation + statutory and public holidays
Flight? (does not state how many
Hours of work?(none mentioned in contract)
Bonus-at discretion of management
The offer covers immediate family, however, if i take the position, i will be leaving the family at home.(kids are all grown and left the nest)
the advice i need is this:- 
As the contract states that the total package is for 30000 SR a month, how would my final completion of contract payment be calculated? would a monetary value be placed on the provided accomodation and transport?
how many flights per year is the norm?
should i push for an accomodation allowance? (ive been told that the company have rented an apartment block, but there are no facilities)
should i ask for life insurance to be provided? (normal in UK)
should i ask for working hours to be indicated on contract?

i am flying to Riyadh on the 26th to have a look at the job, conditions there, accomodation provided etc, and would like to be in a position to negotiate final terms whilst in country.

Hope sombody can provide the advice i need:fingerscrossed:
ReaverCaine


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

i have been offered a position in Riyadh as a Clerk of Works (says Construction Manager on contract!?) for a large regional/multinational interior fit out contractor.

Usually bigger companies where many expats are already employed have problems getting visas for new expats, because of labour market reforms designed to reduce unemployment for Saudi nationals. That's why they use job titles for which they are still able to get visas for.

Grade 10 position?(any ideas?)

Nope 

Flight? 

Usually two return flights per year. Though some companies only provide one, so you should ask.

(does not state how many
Hours of work?(none mentioned in contract)

Depends on the company. Some are open on Thursdays from morning to lunch time as well. So it could be that you'll only get one and a half days off per week.

As the contract states that the total package is for 30000 SR a month, how would my final completion of contract payment be calculated? would a monetary value be placed on the provided accomodation and transport?

If the contract says that the total package is 30000 you will probably only get money based on this. I'm not 100% certain about this, but this was the case in the UAE at my last company, and many rules are very similiar in UAE and Saudi. My new company in Saudi included all my benefits in the contract and they said they will calculate the completion contract payment based on everything in there. This can make a big difference! 

should i push for an accomodation allowance? (ive been told that the company have rented an apartment block, but there are no facilities)

If you like the apartment block I wouldn't bother, but if it is a crappy concrete jungle, I would try to get something nicer, if you think they'll give it to you. I mean if you ask for too much they might not hire you in the end? So I would be a little careful about it

should i ask for life insurance to be provided? (normal in UK)

You can try, but I don't think that is the norm in arab countries. At least I don't remember anybody who had something like this provided by the company.

should i ask for working hours to be indicated on contract?

Yes, I would try to get that into the contract.


----------



## ReaverCaine (Apr 22, 2013)

-Tenshi-
thanks for that. its pretty much what i thought before i posted the thread.
will discuss the details with them when i get out there on friday.
Regards
ReaverCaine


----------

